
Someone in Australia wants CPU and/or server sales hidden from view - xeniak
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/15/someone_in_australia_wants_cpu_andor_server_sales_hidden_from_view/
======
Veratyr
The full description, from the linked ABS document is:

"Processing units (excl. processing units for personal computers & those of
8471.41 & 8471.49) whether or not containing in the same housing one or two of
the following types of unit: storage units, input and output units"

8471.41 and 8471.49 according to [1] have ANZSPCs of 45200.10.10, 45200.10.90,
45200.20.10 and 45200.20.90, which according to [2], represent:

\- Mainframe, mini- and super- computers

\- Other multiple-user computer hardware

\- Desktop computers (PCs)

\- Other personal computers

TL;DR: A quick Google could have shown anyone who cared to look that the
granted restrictions explicitly exclude "CPU and/or server sales". Great
journalism.

[1]:
[http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/0/4A0A6AEB68EACF76CA...](http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/0/4A0A6AEB68EACF76CA256A6A001B7EDA?opendocument)

[2]:
[http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/0/7A227A665A44E625CA...](http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/0/7A227A665A44E625CA256A6A001B7F10?opendocument)

~~~
circularman
You're right: those numbers correspond to mianframes, minis, PCs and other PC
kits. Those are thr EXCLUSIONS. All the other stuff in the 8471.41 and .49
classifications are covered by the confidentiality request. I think the piece
stands.

~~~
Veratyr
I don't think it does. The title states "Someone in Australia wants server
sales hidden from view". Servers ("multiple-user computer hardware") are
explicitly excluded from the confidentiality request.

